# Amazing thread about recovery from long ago



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

The member Des posted this...

I hope he doesn't mind me sharing.

http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/320-reality-is-what-you-feel/


----------



## Davidishere (Nov 3, 2017)

Thank you!


----------

